# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My New Oceanic 30G Cube...



## mooredmb32 (Oct 14, 2005)

Here is my new tank up and going now for 3 weeks. Everything seems to be going very well I have a 100% fluorite substrate 4.6 WPG, pressurized co2 on Milwaukee controller. Please any help with scaping my tank is needed. I plan on doing it as soon as the plants grow in a bit more. I also need some good low growing foreground plants..... I really like dwarf hair grass..... But I can’t find any here in Oregon.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

your tank is looking really good. i love the size and the "look" you get with a cube tank.

just a suggestion on your pics, they do take a while to load, so if you wanted to resize them, that would be good. if you have paint, you can open the image in there, then select image, then stretch/skew and decrease the size of the image using the %'s. i usually decrease length and width by 75% over and over until it's a good size.

hope this helps


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi C. Moore..

Your tank looks good. Though, i was wondering why you would wait for your plants to grow in before you scape it. You will only damage the plants, so its best to do it while they are young, and don't have extensive root systems. 
One comment though, if you are serious about this is to remove the white and green plant from the back left. It is Dracaena sanderiana and not a true aquatic plant. it can survive under water for a relatively long time, but will soon turn to mush and die. 

I do not understand why fish shops insist on trying to sell unsuspecting customers non aquatic plants. Surely they want their customers to have nothing but success as a result of buying from them. Am i too naive? 

anyway.. get rid of it asap, as it WILL die.. as nice as it looks. If you like white and green plants, you could try an anubias barteri "marble", although be warned that the white can fade from these too, if they have been grown emmersed. alternatively, a nice whitish stem plant is mayaca, which can add a delicate white hint to your tank.

look forward to seeing some more pics. and russ was right, you could resize them a little.. 

keep up the good work, 

Ben


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice tank but that is not a Crystal Red (Bee) Shrimp, that is a Cherry Red Shrimp. Big difference....


----------



## mooredmb32 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for all the tips.... I am fairly new to this addictive hobby. I will totally get rid of the Dracaena ASAP and I plan on really setting this thing up sometime this week.... I will put up some new pics. as for the shrimp I really think it is a Cherry red too but it was sold to me as a crystal red... who knows...... I think it is a cherry. Come back soon


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

if you're new to this hobby, then you're soon to realise that the staff of your LFS are not always as knowledgable as you might hope they are! Some are very good, others are not! That is a cherry red, not a crystal.


----------

